# ATI HD 6950 Lukü!



## alphap0rnx3 (21. Januar 2011)

*ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Hey Leute ich wollte einfach mal fragen was ihr für Lüfter auf euren HD 6950 bzw 6970 habt?


----------



## b00gie (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Arctic Accelero Extreme 5870. Musst nur den SpaWa-Kühler etwas modifizieren, ansonsten passt's perfekt^^


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Danke!  In wie fern modifizieren?^^


----------



## mooo (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Scythe Setsugen 2, passt alles perfekt und Leistung ist auch top.

mfg


----------



## b00gie (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

der SpaWa Kühler des Accelero 5870 (der lange der verschraubt wird) ist innen, also die Fläche die auf den SpaWa sitzt, ist etwas zu flach. Da nimmst du dir einfach eine Feile und feilst innen am Kühler ca 1-2mm weg und schon sitzt er perfekt


----------



## Sixxer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Hallo Leudde, Meine GPU: XFX HD 6970
Ich plane nun mir den Scythe Setsugen 2 zu kaufen, da mir die original Turbine den Nerv raubt.
Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:
Treten bei der HD 6970 die selben Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern auf wie bei der HD 5870?
Falls ja- müssen diese also auch zusätzlich gekühlt werden?
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Brother Kador (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Mir gehts ebenso wie Sixxer ,btw. 62 ° beim gimp mißhandeln alleine sind mir sowieso zuviel ^^ 

gibts irgendwas auf das man besonders achten muss bei der kombi 6950 (sapphire ref.) + "scythe setsugen 2" ??

wäre für erfahrungen oder tips dankbar; so long ^^


----------



## Sixxer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

*Umbau AMD Referenzkühler der XFX HD 6970 auf den Scythe Setsugen 2*
*
Achtung: Unbedingt einen ESD Schutz anlegen und das Handling mit der Karte auf einer ESD Folie durchführen. Dann kann es los gehen.*

Das Teil wurde heute gekauft, anschließend eingebaut und fertig.

Vor dem Umbau den Rechner ins BIOS starten und falls vorhanden den entsprechenden Lüfteranschluß auf dem Mainboard, der später Verwendung findet, auf *enabled* stellen. Nun den Rechner ausschalten.

Zu allererst sind auf der Rückseite der Karte sämtliche Senkopfschrauben zu entfernen. Danach einfach die Backplate abnehmen. Die beiden letzten Schrauben befinden sich an der Slotblende und sind auch zu entfernen. Als letztes den Wummikühler vorsichtig entfernen. Dabei darauf achten das das Anschlußkabel für den Lüfter nicht abgerissen wird. Diese Steckverbindung naturlich auch trennen was aber nicht unbedingt leicht vonstatten geht und die Gefahr besteht den Stecker abzureißen.
Ist dies geschehen sind vorsichtig, ich habe ein Cuttermesser benutzt, die Reste der Wärmeleitpads, falls vorhanden und nicht am Kühler klebend, zu entfernen. Es sind 8 Stück plus ein Pad extra für den seperaten Spannungswandler der sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Slotblech befindet. Alle anderen Spannungswandler wurden im letzten Drittel des PCB angeordnet und befinden sich in einer Reihe parallel hinter den Spulenblöcken.
Sind alle Rückstände der Pads entfernt *müssen* *alle* Spannungswandler und alle Speicherchips mit einem lösungsmittelfreiem Entfetter gereinigt werden da sonst die neuen Klebepads der Speicherkühler nicht halten und wieder abfallen.
Alles gereinigt werden die RAM- Kühler auf die Chips geklebt. Der Kühlblock für die hinteren Spannungswandler, bereits bestückt mit einem langem Wärmeleitpad, wird von der Unterseite der Karte verschraubt. Den einzelnen Spannungswandler an der Slotblende habe ich bestückt mit einem Klebekühler welcher auch der neuen Kühllösung beilag in dem ich einen langen Kühlblock auf 1 cm gekürzt habe, da an dieser Stelle kein Platz ist und eine Kollision mit anderen Bauelementen passieren kann.
Zum Abschluß werden die 2 einzelnen Haltebleche mit den *kurzen* Schrauben an den Kühler geschraubt. Zu benutzen sind die Löcher mit der Kennzeichnung A. Nun die GPU mit der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste hauchdünn bestreichen und die Kontaktfläche des Kühlers auch. Den Kühler mit dem Lüfter nach unten auf die ESD Folie legen und die Grafikkarte mit der GPU auf die Kontaktfläche des Kühlers legen und zwar so das die Headpipes in Richtung Slotblende zeigen.
Nun wird das rückseitige Befestigungsblech (das große polierte), mit dem Abstandsgummi nach unten, auf die Rückseite des PCB gelegt und mit den *mittellangen* Schrauben wird der Kühler befestigt. Es werden an dem Befestigungsblech die Löcher mit der Bezeichnung A2 benutzt.
Den 3 Pin Stecker des Lüfters habe ich auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen. Natürlich stehen noch andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten zur Auswahl, welche aber jedem selber überlassen sind. Die dazugehörige manuelle Drehzahlregelung verschwand in eine leere Slotblende nach hinten. Da die Kabel relativ lang sind habe ich sie um einen Schraubendreher gewickelt. So sehen sie aus wie ein Spiralkabel und sind bei weitem kürzer wie Ungewickelte.
Das war es. Alles in allem: 30 min inklusive Kaffee kochen und Kippe.

The Last: Man muss nichts feilen, sägen oder in irgendeiner anderen Art und Weise bearbeiten. Alles passt perfekt.

Temperaturen mit original Kühler: 
VRM: 64°C
                                             GPU: 61°C
                                             RAM: 59°C
Setsugen 2 min. Drehzahl:                
VRM: 34°C
                                             GPU: 33°C
                                             RAM: 32°C
Setsugen 2 max. Drehzahl:
VRM: 29°C
GPU: 28°C
RAM: 26°C
Alles im Desktopbetrieb. Unter Last werde ich noch testen und nachreichen.


----------



## Sixxer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

An die Mods: Dieser Post kann in den Müll. Verklickt!


----------



## HaNg_MaN (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

hab seit gestern auch den accelero 5870 auf der 6950!
also bei den spawakühler mussetn bei mir min. 3-4 mm weg und da wären keine kühlrippen mehr da gewesen wenn ich soviel gefeilt hätte.
habe dann den einen steg agedremelt und ihn einfach 180 gedreht das er nicht über die hohen bauteile ragt.quasi wie ein L ragt er nun ins hintere der graka.

ich glaub auch nicht das die hohen bauteile  unbedingt untern kühler sein müssen,bei referenzkühler sind sie ja auch nur im luftstrom bzw bei setsugen auch.

hatte leider nur pech das ich nen set erwischt hatte was wohl schon ewig im lager war.als ich bei 2 speicherkühlerblock die folie abreißen wollte ging der kleber mit ab.
nun muss ich noch bis dienstag warten bis neue klebepads kommen(könnte heulen) 

dann folgen bilder und temps ...


----------



## Sixxer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*



HaNg_MaN schrieb:


> hab seit gestern auch den accelero 5870 auf der 6950


Also von der "Alten" runter und auf die "Neue" drauf?


HaNg_MaN schrieb:


> das die hohen bauteile  unbedingt untern kühler sein müssen


Welche Bauteile?


HaNg_MaN schrieb:


> was wohl schon ewig im lager war


Kann  nicht sein. So lange gibts den Setsugen 2 noch nicht. Bei mir sind 16  Speicherkühler dabei. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

nene hab den accelero 5870 neu gekauft um ihn umzubauen damit er auf die 6950 passt.
ich mach auf dienstag bilder wenn die klebepads hoffentlich kommen.
bei den ramkühlern waren die pads irgendwie verrtocknet da ging wenn man die folie abzieht das halbe pad mit ab.
hab dann übelste gefummelt mit schere,kattermesser etc aber ging nicht mehr sauber ab  ohne den kleber abzuziehen!

hatte sie vorhin mal ganz kurz an (ohne ramkühler) nur mit dem lüfter drauf.
im idle bei 100% lüfter hatte ich:

gpu:29
ram:36 (keine kühler druff)
vram:28
last mach ich erst mit ramkühlern 

die hohen bauteile meine ich :
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m531/steamrick/BILD0552b.jpg
bei mir fehlt nun quasi  links der steg und der kühler ragt nicht mehr über die hohen bauteile mit den kühlrippen sondern 180° gedreht nach hinten.
ich mein ja nur das die hohenbauteile auch bei referenzkühler bzw bei setsugen 2 kit nicht mit unter kühler liegen sondern nur im luftstrom.
so sieht es ja beim setsugen kit aus und da ist es ja auch nicht im dierekten kontakt mit den kühler (die hohen bauteile)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist auf jedenfall flüsterleise mit 100% lüfterspeed


----------



## Brother Kador (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

@ Sixxer 

thx alot - für den Bau/Erfahrungsbericht, auf genau sowat hab ich gehofft ^^ (quasi eine 2. einbauanleitung) 

Mein Setsugen müsste nächste Woche eintreffen, hoffe bei mir läuft der umbau auch so reibungslos ^^ 

so long & hf


----------



## HaNg_MaN (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

*Erste Eindrücke des Accelero 5870 Xtreme auf der AMD 6950!*

So der Einbau ist geschafft hier mal die ersten Eindrücke.
Bin voll und ganz zufrieden alle Temps ist sauber abgesunken und auch bei 100% Lüftergeschw. ist der Kühler nicht lauter als die Gehäuselüfter.
Einzig die Ramtemp ist nicht groß gesunken aber wen juckst schon 

Meine Graka:
6950@ Modbios nur Shader
1.1V
GPU:870
Speicher:1350
GPU Wärmeleitpaste: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra Flüssigmetal!

Furmark 1280x1024/ 8xAA xtreme burning mod
15min Testzeit

Vorher ( 45% Lüftergeschw. Referenzkühler)
GPU:72
Ram:79,5
SPAWA: 80

Nachher (80% Lüftergeschw.)
GPU:62
Ram:80
SPAWA: 65

BFBC2 1680x1050 alles high 4xAA/16AF

Vorher ( 45% Lüftergeschw. Referenzkühler)

GPU:65
 Ram:72
 SPAWA: 71

Nachher (80% Lüftergeschw.)

GPU:51
  Ram:61
  SPAWA: 54


----------



## b00gie (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

hört sich doch super an


----------



## -NTB- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*



HaNg_MaN schrieb:


> *Erste Eindrücke des Accelero 5870 Xtreme auf der AMD 6950!*
> 
> So der Einbau ist geschafft hier mal die ersten Eindrücke.
> Bin voll und ganz zufrieden alle Temps ist sauber abgesunken und auch bei 100% Lüftergeschw. ist der Kühler nicht lauter als die Gehäuselüfter.
> ...



wie laut sind denn deine gehäuselüfter??


----------



## HaNg_MaN (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1455 Blackline LED Lüfter - 140mm

der hier mit leicht gedrosselten umdrehungen 900 upm

also quasi nur ein leichter lüftersäuseln


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Ich werde mir jetzt dann wohl auch eine 6970 zulegen und den Accelero Xtreme 5870 draufpflanzen.
Zur Sicherheit bestell ich mir das VR001-Kit dazu, weil ich Werkzeugmäßig nicht so ausgestattet bin, dass ich ohne weiteres dieses Kühlerteil zurechtfeilen könnte.


----------



## b00gie (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

wofür das Kit? beim accelero 5870 sind doch alle notwendigen dabei. Jedoch musst du halt einen anpassen. Dass müsstest du auch machen, wenn du dir das Kit zusätzlich holst, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

In dem 5870-Paket sind nur ein paar große Passivkühler enthalten (Bild), von denen der breite dann ja auch erstmal inkompatibel ist. Im VR001-Kit sind kleinere, einzelne Kühlelemente dabei (Bild), die man dann flexibel verteilen kann; das ist so der Plan


----------



## HaNg_MaN (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

das problem sehe ich immer bei den klebekühler(den kleinen) irgendwann werden sie mal abfallen.
vorallen bei den Spawa bin ich ich schon sehr froh das sie geschraubt sind und nicht geklebt.


mein tipp kauf dir den:
setsugen 2 da musste nix basteln und die spawakühler sind verschraubt.
kühlleistung ist auch top


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

der setsugen 2 steht aber oben so weit über die karte raus, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob meine seitenwand sich dann noch schließen lässt. und für die kleinen kühler ist ja eigentlich extra dieser wämeleitkleber dabei, der sollte das schon ordentlich halten.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

so knapp ist es bei dir zur seitenwand.hast du dann auch genug luft zum hdd käfig?du musst bedeneken das der accelero ca 29 cm lang ist.ich hab auch kein riesentower aber ich hab trotzdem lüfter im seitenteil noch luft zur graka


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

meine 3870X2 ist 28cm lang und zum festplattenkäfig sind noch 2-3cm luft. also ich rechne damit, dass es grade so reingehen sollte ^^
wenn ich mir aber zum beispiel dieses bild so ansehe, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem setsugen 2 nicht knapp wird zur seite hin.


----------



## b00gie (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Wenn man die Sachen vorher richtig reinigt, dann werden die Kühler auch nicht abfallen


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

ja... ich hab ja gelesen, dass Arctic Cooling empfiehlt, einen Radiergummi zu verwenden ^^


----------



## HaNg_MaN (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

jo hab ich auch gelesen in der anleitung..
ich hab meine radiert und mit verdünnung abgewischt.

denkste du nicht es wären langsam sinnvoller sich von der 3800 ati karten zu trennen?btw


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

jaja, der kühler ist nicht für die olle stromschleuder gedacht 
der soll mir eine HD 6970 kaltstellen. ich überlege aber auch noch, ob ich mein glück herausfordern und eine 6950 kaufen und flashen soll


----------



## HaNg_MaN (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

probiers doch hast doch 14 umtauschrecht..kaputtgehen kann nix 
meine läuft jetz mit den "only shader modbios" so hast noch die 1,1V und pakst trotzdem die 6970 taktraten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

aber wie man hört, wird die powertune-einstellung nicht auf das niveau einer 6970 angepasst sondern bleibt @6950 - im zweifelsfall fängt sie also früher an zu throtteln.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

quatsch mit soße
ich hatte noch nieht ein dropdown...hab nen 3facher durchlauf von futurmark 11 gemacht mit der mobbios 1,1v und den 6970 taktraten mit 0%Powertune und es alles mit afterburner geloggt.
nicht ein einbruch

auch nach 3 h crysis war nix, sowie bfbc2 auch top läuft

mein fazit sch**ß auf Powertune wird viel zu überbewertet


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

ich hab mir jetzt trotzdem eine 6970 bestellt, sie war unten auf 292€. dann mal schauen wie lang das zeug auf sich warten lässt...


----------



## Megamember (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Gibts auch Austauschkühler wo man die Grundplatte für die Spawas etc. einfach drauflassen kann?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

soweit ich weiß, ist die Grundplatte fest mit dem Kühler verbunden. Kam mir zumindest auch so vor als ich sie abmontiert hab ^^
Es ist vollbracht, meine heute angekommene 6970 werkelt jetzt unter dem Accelero Xtreme 5870. Idle ca 30°C; unter Last (fürs erste nur Fallout New Vegas) mit Übertaktung auf 940 MHz bei Standardspannung 57°C max, ohne hörbaren Kühler... nicht schlecht  
Aber ich muss sagen, ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt als ich das Teil dann in Betrieb genommen hab, das war mein erster VGA-Kühlerumbau... und als erstes war meine Soundkarte tot - einmal raus und wieder  rein und sie ward wieder gefunden ^^
Meine Nerven.

Nachtrag: Hab mal noch das PCGH VGA-Tool 5 Minuten laufen lassen, maximal 66°C wurden dabei erreicht. Schön schön


----------



## HaNg_MaN (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

du hast doch (z.B in GPU-Z) 3 Temperatursensoren..
Kannst du mal die  3 Werte unter Last posten
Am besten mal mit 80% Lüftergeschw.
hatte furmark im fenste laufen und nebenher so ein Sidebargadet von sapphire trix da ging das ganz gut..

mich würde mal der 2 Wert bei die interessieren weil der im Verhältnis zu den andern bei mir immer 20° mehr hat unter Last.

oder weiß einer genau was die 3 temp.Sensoren messen?

1.GPU das weiß ich
2.SPAWA oder RAM
3.??????

Bin mir nämlich nicht so sicher was was ist ( bei 2 und 3 Fühler) ich nehm mal an das 2 Ram ist und 3 Spawa.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: ATI HD 6950 Lukü!*

Ich lass mal ne Runde laufen, Ergebnisse kommen gleich.

Edit 1: Das VGA-Tool wird von Powercontainment gedrosselt... kann man das umgehen? So wies jetzt läuft, liegt meistens nur ein Takt von 500-700 MHz an.

Edit 2: Mit 80% Lüfterdrehzahl hab ich nach 5-6 Minuten VGA-Tool
GPUTemp1: 52°C
GPUTemp2: 53°C
GPUTemp3: 59°C

Allerdings lasse ich natürlich normalerweise den Lüfter nicht mit 80% laufen.
Mit automatischer Lüftersteuerung kommen nochmal 10°C auf jeden Fall drauf.


----------

